# Avengers Endgame: So kann Disney Avatar schlagen



## PCGH-Redaktion (30. Mai 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Avengers Endgame: So kann Disney Avatar schlagen*

						Avengers Endgame steht kurz davor, der erfolgreichste Kinofilm aller Zeiten zu werden. Es fehlt nicht mehr viel und Avatar ist vom Thron gestürzt. Allerdings geht dem Superhelden-Film langsam die Puste aus. Um es doch noch über die Ziellinie zu schaffen, könnte Disney mit einem Trick nachhelfen.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Avengers Endgame: So kann Disney Avatar schlagen*


----------



## gangville (30. Mai 2019)

Avatar gehört doch schon Disney.
Die haben doch 20th Century Fox aufgekauft, oder?


----------



## soonsnookie (30. Mai 2019)

einfach einen film bringen dessen bild und ton es wert ist ins kino zu gehen. 

avengers ist halt massenware die ich mir auch problemlos "gut genug" zuhause anschauen kann


----------



## Two-Face (30. Mai 2019)

> Avengers Endgame: So kann Disney Avatar schlagen


Oh Mein Gott, wen kümmert es, welcher Effekblender den anderen an den Kinokassen überholt?

Gibt ja schließlich nichts wichtigeres in der Welt...


----------



## Torsley (30. Mai 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Oh Mein Gott, wen kümmert es, welcher Effekblender den anderen an den Kinokassen überholt?
> 
> Gibt ja schließlich nichts wichtigeres in der Welt...


0

meinst du nicht wenn du kurz vor einem ziel bist das du dann noch alles gibst um zum ergebniss zu kommen?


----------



## Freakless08 (30. Mai 2019)

#Werbung


----------



## Rollora (30. Mai 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Oh Mein Gott, wen kümmert es, welcher Effekblender den anderen an den Kinokassen überholt?
> 
> Gibt ja schließlich nichts wichtigeres in der Welt...


Ist leider hier schon die 3. News zu dem Thema...


----------



## PaynEE (31. Mai 2019)

Torsley schrieb:


> 0
> 
> meinst du nicht wenn du kurz vor einem ziel bist das du dann noch alles gibst um zum ergebniss zu kommen?



Alles geben? Tricksen passt eher.. Einfach unter den Spider-Man Film schmuggeln damit die einnahmen zum Endgame Film dazu gezählt werden können.


----------



## Mydgard (31. Mai 2019)

Wenn Sie es wirklich darauf anlegen wollen, könnten Sie einfach selbst Tickets kaufen und an die Mitarbeiter abgeben, wäre ja nicht so schlimm, sie würden halt von der einen in die andere Tasche wirtschaften ... klar mit Verlust, weil die Kinos ja auch etwas vom Kuchen abhaben wollen


----------



## majinvegeta20 (31. Mai 2019)

PaynEE schrieb:


> Alles geben? Tricksen passt eher.. Einfach unter den Spider-Man Film schmuggeln damit die einnahmen zum Endgame Film dazu gezählt werden können.



Also so, wie es Avatar gemacht hat. Ich darf dran erinnern, das der Film insgesamt 3x Mal im Kino released wurde.
 Bei Titanic übrigens genau das Selbe mit insgesamt 2x.


----------



## BabaYaga (31. Mai 2019)

Habe gestern meiner Freundin Avatar gezeigt, sie kannte ihn noch nicht. Gleich im Special Collectors Extended Cut und sie war fasziniert ohne Ende von diesen Kreaturen und der Welt 
Ich dachte damals im Kino, dass mich der Film ohne 3D zu Hause nicht mehr abholen könnte aber gestern ist das Gegenteil passiert. Toller Streifen, nach wie vor und kein Stück gealter in den letzten 10 Jahren.
Umso blöder habe ich beim Blick auf die IMDB geguggt wo ja gleich noch 4 Teile gelistet sind von 2021 bis 2027, also der Cameron macht ja echt keine halben Sachen. Vor allem wenn ich mir seine bisherigen Regiearbeiten ansehe, da hat ja jeder Film für sich eingeschlagen wie eine Bombe. Im Gegensatz zu anderen Regisseuren macht aber aber auch nur einen Bruchteil an Filmen. Hier steht offensichtlich Qualität wirklich noch vor Quantität, guter Mann 

Endgame fand ich jetzt auch großartig aber auf einem völlig anderen Level, Kann für mich die zwei Filme überhaupt nicht vergleichen. Rein von der Unterhaltungsperspektive holt mich Endgame mehr ab, inhaltlich finde ich aber die Welt und die Geschichte der Navi wesentlich interessanter.


----------



## Amigo (31. Mai 2019)

Ein weltbewegendes Thema... Einspielergebnisse von Disney/Avatar/Cashcow Filmen... wow!


----------



## ich558 (31. Mai 2019)

Amigo schrieb:


> Ein weltbewegendes Thema... Einspielergebnisse von Disney/Avatar/Cashcow Filmen... wow!



Muss also jedes Thema über das man berichtet weltbewegend sein oder reicht es wenn es nur dich interessiert?


----------

